# Dill Dip



## nicole (Feb 28, 2005)

1tsp.minced onion
1/2 tsp. thyme
1T. dill weed
1 tsp. celery salt
1 16oz. helmans mayo
1 16oz.sour cream

Mix all well, cover and fridge for 2 hours.


----------



## MJ (Mar 3, 2005)

Whats your favorite thing to dip in this dip Nicole? I love baby carrots in dill dip.   Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## nicole (Mar 4, 2005)

MJ, We make this with a veggie tray.
carrots
cauliflower
brocc.
cucumbers
radishes

The next day my mom and I will spread it over a ham sandwich. That is very good too.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 8, 2005)

Also great on fresh turkey sandwiches.


----------

